
A Break in the Quest for the Quantum Speed Limit - Pharmakon
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2018/11/planckian-dissipation-strange-metals-superconductors-electron-speed-limit/576484/
======
aldoushuxley001
Surprised this isn't garnering more attention. This is the best science
article I've read in a long while and it's absolutely an incredibly important
topic.

